

The Internet Is Still Not For Everyone - davidedicillo
http://woorkup.com/2010/10/05/the-internet-is-still-not-for-everyone/

======
devmonk
And neither are (good) roads, electricity, shelter, food, clean water, or good
health.

If someone could put a number on how much each of us would have to pay to
share the burden equally (as portion of family income) enable the world's
poor, and I could afford it, I'd pay that tax/suggested donation, if a number
of people I knew and trusted were entrusting that same amount of
money/percentage of their income to that organization.

Until then, I give to my church (just because) and periodically to relief
organizations that I think I can trust, and that I think have low overhead.

The amount of need is overwhelming though. So many organizations, and so many
people need help.

